# Getting together a Bream outfit



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi All 

With all the hype over Bream lately I thought I'd better have a good go at catching some for a bit of fun. I need a new outfit as I think most of my current stuff is a bit heavy.

Here is what I'm thinking :twisted: -

1 - 2kg 7 Foot Carbon Fibre Rod
Shimano Sienna or Sedona 1000 Reel
4lb Berkley NanoFil
4lb Fluorocarbon Leader

Am I on the money? What does everyone else use?

Cheers!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

That will be fine for most situations but I'd be inclined to go with 2-4kg for the rod as sometimes you'll need to put the breaks on a bream in a hurry and you tend to get a lot of bycatch when chasing them. Flathead, cod, trevally and jacks will happily pounce on a bream lure so you'd be wise to carry some heavier leader too. I use 10lb and catch plenty of bream, I consider 4lb for times when the water is ultra clear or the fish are timid.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

scater said:


> That will be fine for most situations but I'd be inclined to go with 2-4kg for the rod as sometimes you'll need to put the breaks on a bream in a hurry and you tend to get a lot of bycatch when chasing them. Flathead, cod, trevally and jacks will happily pounce on a bream lure so you'd be wise to carry some heavier leader too. I use 10lb and catch plenty of bream, I consider 4lb for times when the water is ultra clear or the fish are timid.


I currently use a 2 - 4kg rod with a Sedona 2500 running 10lb main line and leader for Bass and find that ample, will make sure I carry that with me as a back up.

I think a light set-up will be good for playing around on the flats chasing after whiting too, good fun ;-)


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

The lighter the better Ryan. A 1-2kg or 1-3kg stick is ample. Anything from 2lb fluoro straight through to a 4lb braid/3-4lb leader will suffice. As long as the drag on your reel is smooth enough you'll be fine. If you pick up something bigger as a by-catch, deal with it as the occasion calls for it. If your looking for a bream outfit, buy a bream outfit. In my opinion you shouldn't be buying to cater for what you might catch instead of what you're targeting.

Not dismissing Scater's comments one bit, but he's from North Queensland. The probability of something bigger hitting his lures up there is way higher than someone targeting bream in South East Queensland.


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

I wouldn't be to worried about going heavier. I have a 1-3kg rod with 4lb braid and 4lb leader and have had a ton of fun in the pine with it. I've landed flathead, bream, catfish, tailor, tarpon and jew on this. I think its just alot more fun on the light stuff. It tests your patience and makes you try work the angles a bit more rather than just pulling the rod to turn their heads. And of course there's the moments when all you can do is sit there at the mercy of the fish untill it gets a bit tired. I love it


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Yeah I'm still going with the lighter outfit, the fun is in the fight 

Better watch out too Bruus, I just landed a new job up at Lawton so I'll be hanging around the Pine a bit more now ;-) Will be doing some after work ventures for sure.

Cheers!


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

ryanmoken10 said:


> I just landed a new job up at Lawton so I'll be hanging around the Pine a bit more now ;-) Will be doing some after work ventures for sure.


It won't take you long to upgrade you PB flatty, Tailor and Bream after a few sessions there.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

bahahahahahahah... :lol: I'm just fishing for fun, I'm mostly a Bass fisherman so Bream is the next best thing during closed season.

Mind you a nice feed of Snapper sure goes down well! ;-)


----------

